# 2 more weeks till Quebec Caribou hunt!



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

My Dad and I will be headed to northern Quebec to hunt Caribou in 2 weeks and I'm really looking forward to it!

I've started a blog although while we're there, I'm pretty sure I won't have any cell phone or internet access, so I probably won't be able to update it while we're actually there hunting, but will continue to update until we leave and as soon as we return.

Chris

http://2013lattincaribouhunt.blogspot.com/


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Jealous... take a camera and post lots of photos please!!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Any reason that you aren't flying to Montreal ? Will be following your progress. Might like to do this next year.

L & O


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

Liver and Onions said:


> Any reason that you aren't flying to Montreal ? Will be following your progress. Might like to do this next year.
> 
> L & O



Cost...that's the only reason. We booked this hunt through Cabelas and driving to Montreal will save us some $$. My dad is coming from Kansas.

Chris


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Don't know about Ontario, but I went on a caribou hunt out of Montreal. Our truck and trailer got stolen the night we arrived in Montreal.
Friends who went the next week had both their trucks and trailers stolen the night they arrived.
Might not be as rampant in Ontario, but you might want to check it out in any case. 
We all shot caribou, but it did put a damper on the hunt for the truck owner. We had taken everything out of the truck and trailer so we were still able to hunt.
Good luck on your hunt, it's a lot of fun chasing them down.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Have fun. I did a similar trip at the same time last year and it was great. 

One piece of advice: Be patient!!


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Good luck! Look forward to the pics.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

If you park your vehicle in the airport parking lot, try to find a street light pole (or other fixed object) and chain/cable your vehicle to it. Also pull out one of the ignition parts (fuse, etc) so the vehicle can't start.

You're going later than we did. Be ready for some weather.

Take lots of pics and vids. You're going on a great hunt in a unique area.


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

The outfitter is having us park at the Holiday Inn parking lot which (according to him) is guarded 24/7 and he has an office there. Claims they've NEVER had an issue there but others have had problems when they park other places.

Fingers crossed!

Chris


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking. What was the cost for the hunt? Did you get a bear permit as well or fishing license. My dad and I were going to go on one through Safari Nordic. But he got cancer just before we booked. Unfortunately we never made it. I am wanting to take my kids. But the price has more than doubled since I last looked.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

I went on 06 with NORPAQ. Highly recommended. Every detail handled perfectly

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

Gun Nut said:


> If you don't mind me asking. What was the cost for the hunt? Did you get a bear permit as well or fishing license. My dad and I were going to go on one through Safari Nordic. But he got cancer just before we booked. Unfortunately we never made it. I am wanting to take my kids. But the price has more than doubled since I last looked.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



The package is about $8,000 through Cabelas. That's 1 guide for 2 hunters for a six day hunt and includes 2 caribou (either sex). I believe starting next fall, you'll only be able to shoot 1 caribou per tag because the numbers are dropping quickly.

We haven't bought any other tags yet, but we can buy bear tags for about $150 right in camp and fishing licenses right in camp. Definitely gonna do some fishing!

Chris


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

clattin said:


> The package is about $8,000 through Cabelas. That's 1 guide for 2 hunters for a six day hunt and includes 2 caribou (either sex). I believe starting next fall, you'll only be able to shoot 1 caribou per tag because the numbers are dropping quickly.
> 
> We haven't bought any other tags yet, but we can buy bear tags for about $150 right in camp and fishing licenses right in camp. Definitely gonna do some fishing!
> 
> ...


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

We parked at the holiday inn last year and had no issues.


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Believe me, Montreal is the rip off king for stealing 4wd trucks and Fords are preferred but they will steal GM as well. We were waiting to park in the "secure" parking area before we flew out on our hunt and our vehicle and 4 place enclosed trailer were stolen the morning we were flying into the tundra.
Take something out to disable vehicle, battery cables , fuses, etc., padlocks and cables don't mean a whole lot to curb theft, just check the "secure" lot and look and see how many of the concrete barriers have been hit and rearranged while everything is supposedly on camera. Your on your own there, unless you speak French if you do have a problem. And by-the way it was Holiday Inn.
Other than that have a great time hunting.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds like security can be a major issue when parked to go on the hunt. What a pain, to have your vehicle or trailer stolen. You almost have to leave a guy behind to guard your truck.

Have fun & take appropriate precautions.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Yes this is the last year to take 2 animals, at least for a while..My Dad and I went in 2009 and it was incredible experience..Good Luck and be patient at least on your 2nd bull... 

Ps.. No issues with our vehicles, but we parked at a guarded indoor structure behind the Marriott if I remember right...pics in my gallery


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

Captain said:


> Yes this is the last year to take 2 animals, at least for a while..My Dad and I went in 2009 and it was incredible experience..Good Luck and be patient at least on your 2nd bull...
> 
> Ps.. No issues with our vehicles, but we parked at a guarded indoor structure behind the Marriott if I remember right...pics in my gallery
> 
> ...


Nice bulls! Looks like you got a double shovel! Looks like you were using a Ruger 77? What caliber?

Chris


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Yes both my bulls had double shovels..Flew right into the migration but it got slower and slower each day, after 3 days with my bow I switched over to my Ruger in 7mmag...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Thread from 09 when I got back..

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=302249


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Captain said:


> Thread from 09 when I got back..
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=302249


I went out of Kuujjuak too in 2002-ish back when the hunts were "cheap". It's quite the sight siting on the tundra watching the northern lights at night.


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

In Montreal......flying north in the morning and will be hunting tomorrow afternoon. Updated the blog.

Chris


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Good luck and take some pics and vids.


----------



## hoyt03 (Jul 21, 2003)

$8000.00....:yikes::yikes:


----------



## pricedo (Jan 22, 2012)

I wouldn't leave a wheelbarrow loaded with rotten sheep dung parked in Montreal without somebody watching it.
They'll steal the socks off of your feet.
How can you enjoy a hunting trip when you're worrying about the security of your stuff?
Lots of deer at home.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Clattin, read my post on Alaska bou's.

If you're sending meat back home its a good read.

Good luck. I had a caribou cheeseburger on the grill last night. Damn good eats!:thumbup::beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

Whew.........just got home. What a week! Tomorrow I'll get my blog all updated but here are just a few pics.........

Great hunt! Great time!

Chris

1st Bull:









2nd Bull:









Big group of bulls at 65 yards:


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow! Thats awesome.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't wait to see more, and hear more.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

